
Hacking the Non-Disposable Planet - pw
http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2012/04/18/hacking-the-non-disposable-planet/
======
hyramgraff
Venkat seems to be right on point yet again.

The idea of the knowledge of the edge cases of a system living in the brains
of the hackers as "metis" puts a word to a phenomena I've seen "in the wild".
Now the definition of the word "metis" just needs to be condensed down into
something shorter than a 5000 word blog post.

